# Bacopa sp???



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Here is a stem I have that has grown emmersed in my picotope and it flowered while I was out of town. Davemonkey has some of this same plant in his experiment station, which is where I got the cutting from. Anyone familiar with it?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think he got that from me.

It is this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=306&category=genus&spec=Bacopa


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the ID. David mentioned that he did in fact get this from you, and I also snuck away with two others, neither of which have flowered yet. One of them is the _Lindernia_ that Dave has pictured in his Experiment Station thread.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

We bought that _Lindernia_ at a pond store last year. It is native to Florida. It's an easy one to grow.


----------

